
Lives of the 0.0001% - Have billionaires accumulated wealth illegitimately? - godelmachine
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2019/11/07/have-billionaires-accumulated-their-wealth-illegitimately
======
chobeat
Cringe

